

Why Dutch Internet users should be concerned - koenrh
http://koen.io/post/57241964701

======
chevalric
Good post, but I think the general (Dutch) public still thinks this is just
about catching Bad People, not about control over the internet by governments.

By the time the people will get that they're being censored and controlled, it
will be too late.

~~~
koenrh
You're probably right. That's why I wrote this little piece :) Although I know
this won't be read by the general Dutch public.

------
VaucGiaps
Concerned, yes. But what can we do?

